# Rent apartments in Phuket



## Thaidreamer (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello expats!

I am really looking forward in Nov-December to be in Thailand once again but not only for pleasure this time.

I am really interested in finding a place, guest house or apartments for rent, like 10-15 rooms and make a decent living (in Thailand of course) out of it.

Areas like phuket, koh samui or even pattaya due to the amount of tourists that are visiting, i would prefer phuket but that depends on the market prices and where the best deal will present it self.

I have heard that you can rent a place like i mentioned above for all year round with approximately 400-500,000 baht per year??

Do you have any experience on the matter? and how much the cost of water and electricity can be every month? anything you can share with me will be appreciated.


Thanks a lot.

Thaidreamer


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Thaidreamer said:


> Hello expats!
> 
> I am really looking forward in Nov-December to be in Thailand once again but not only for pleasure this time.
> 
> ...



You could try: Buy or Sell a Thai Business - Thailand Forum or Classified ads business or Buy or Sell a Business in Thailand | Businesses for Sale in Thailand | Sunbelt Asia Co., Ltd

The former two are classified and the latter is a company that deals with foreign owned companies in Thailand and may well be of use setting it up legally (I have used them in the past and they are very forthcoming with info on the back of an out-of-the-blue email - great free information).


I have a commercial property in Chiang Mai (Cafe) - I bought the lease and pay a peppercorn rent (2,000 a month). Electricity is expensive in Thailand. Water is cheap. You can get BOI approval for a tourism related company (guest house/hotel) which will allow 100% foreign ownership (not the land though, just the business - you will probably have to lease the land/building).

Have you much experience running such things? I ran a restaurant in the UK for a few years before coming here - and even so I do not run the cafe as an investment or even a money making scheme, but as a way of employing family and paying day to day bills.

Exchange rates and weak west are not in your favour I might add, there are less people visiting and prices are relatively more expensive here now.

I would stay clear of the apartment idea as you can't own the land, so at best you will be subletting. There are many empty properties here now and a lot of expats you sub let their condos are now feeling the pinch as they can't fill them.

Phuket can be a difficult area as well as it is very controlled by the local mafia - a lot of harassment and extortion is what I have been told by acquaintances who own bars and guest houses in the area.


----------



## Thaidreamer (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for your time KhwaamLap! much appreciated!

I have never had experience running anything like that no, i am a travel agent from Greece though and i have good skills when it comes to internet, websites and seo. I believe i can have my rooms fully booked. Chiang mai is wonderfull place, i spend about 2 weeks in july though i must say its not so crowded like south thailand.

I never though of it as an investment too, more like doing something that i love in a country i love and with a decent income to leave in thailand and to have a normal life, i don't care about luxuries as much as i care about being happy with what i do and my life in general...

Maybe its a bit early maybe not, but i am planning on coming over there for 2-3 months in November to start looking for something, if i can't do it or if i see that its pointless i will not proceed and i will return to my country till there is something over there that will worth giving my attention and my precious Euros.

harassment and extortion from the mafia or police... in the bar area i can understand but the guest houses too? so whats the worst thing that can happen? i dont worry about that though as much as i worry about doing business and signing contracts with people you can't trust, its always good to have a thai person next to you that you can trust. 

Things are not easy in Thailand, such a beautiful country but so difficult to blend in or to be accepted as a fellow human being...

Employment in a company, hotel or travel agency is out of the question after sending approximately 5000 cv and got like 5% replies which 3% of them was automated messages. ))))

Well nevertheless i still have some time to think it through.


Thanks again (and excuse my english)

Thaidreamer


----------

